# new fellow haunter



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello to all....I'm happy to find a group of haunters on the So. Shore.....My husband and I live in Rockland and have been haunting our yard for 9 years now. Over the years our projects have grown bigger and our collection of props has not only filled our basement, but has spilled into the yard as well (Our vampire crypt and electric chair makes its home year round in our yard. ) Thankfully we have understanding neighbors. This year we have been working on a bunch of new props. I am making 2 reaper statues for our cemetary entrace ( my better half built the framework of course). He is very talented, a builder by trade, and he just loves his pneumatic props. This past weekend he was working on a skeleton jumper ( from a half coffin). He likes alot of the stuff from ' Devious Concoctions'. We are all fired up for this year. We had to skip last halloween because the stork delivered us a lil' ghoul in October so we had our hands full. We are ready to make up for lost time. So who is from the So. Shore? And are you making any new projects??? :devil:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

wow, Glad to hear from another MA Haunter. 
Welcome from the No Shore and the town of Tewksbury.  

Actually, It doesn't matter where we are from as long as we share a 
common passion for Halloween and the things that go with it.

Welcome to you.

Tom


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey welcome to the street. sorry im from canada lol.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Sounds like you've got things well under control this year. Congrats on the new little haunter. Is that your first? Mine are almost out of the TOT business, 13 and 17. I'm going to miss all that candy I'd steal from them, lol. Now down to business.....where are the pics of your haunt so we can steal....I mean borrow your creativity, lol. Vlad


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum mnstrmum. Good folks here from all over.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

welcome!! always good to see someone new


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

There sure is a lot of you Rockland people that haunt! I was just talking to another Rockland haunter on this forum the other day! BoneDaddy is a neighbor of yours you know.  Rockland seems to be the haunting center of the Universe.

Welcome to the forums. There sure are alot of us MA people here now.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the crew!


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forum from your neighbor to the South, Connecticut!


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

Bonedaddy ...is my husband......


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

As soon as I finish my new projects...probably within 2 weeks....i'll post a pic.......I do have pics from 2003 and back...but they must be scanned into the computer first....I keep saying I am going to do it...but never seemed to find the time.....We have a new dig. camera...so this year it should be a snap.... If you want to see the reaper statues....then go to the "haunters hangout"......it's where I got the idea.....the difference is that my 'reapers' are mounted on pvc... then over a steel rod in the base.....making the props easy to disassemble for storage...... It was alot of work ( for my husband of course) but we are running out of storage..... The hands are alot of work....messy....but the end result is awesome...( there are step by step instructions on that website as well) check it out!


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Connecticut neighbor....We used to go down to Monroe, Ct...every year to attend the Halloween seminar...given by Ed & Lorraine Warren ( demonologists).....of course after hearing the same thing for 2 years in a row...we decided it was enough....I did find it entertaining though.......I think this years seminar has come and gone...anyhow...we did enjoy the trip...we also checked out Union Hill Cemetary...and took our shot at some photo's...but didn't see anything strange....oh well


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome mnstrmum! It's nice to have you join us


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome, great to have you with us


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

colinsuds said:


> Hey welcome to the street. sorry im from canada lol.


Welcome! I'm sorry your from Canada too.
(Just Kidding!) We all have the same thing in common..HALLOWEEN PROPS AND EVERYTHING HALLOWEEN!! WoooHooo!

Rockland MA sounds Rockin'. I am from Salinas CA..Any other haunters here from the Golden state?

just curious


----------

